# Sticky  Tire Size and Dimensions



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tire size number and the tire height and tread width for those sizes can help members in deciding what size to go with. Rim width and backspacing are another consideration and most tire sizes will call for a specific rim width to use with the tire. Too narrow can cut into the bead/side wall. Too wide and the tire bead could blow off the rim. So this post is for listing tire specs, whether 14", 15", 16", or 17". The list Topcan include the original type letter series used on our older cars and the contemporary metric sizes. So if you have a size not listed, just add it and all the dimensions. If you are using a specific rim and know the width and it's back spacing, you can also list it. Should help others in selecting tires/rims.

*Tire Size--------------Tire Height-------------Tread Width*
P215/60R14....................24.2"..................................6.9"
P205/50R15....................23.2....................................6.9
P225/50R15....................24.0....................................7.6
P235/60R15....................26.1....................................8.0
P275/50R15....................26.1...................................10.0
P275/60R15....................28.0....................................8.8
P295/65R15....................29.9....................................10.0
P315/60R15....................29.9....................................11.0
P325/50R15....................28.0....................................10.4
P345/55R15....................29.9....................................12.0


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Good stuff, I use tiresize.com it's a great site with side by side comparisons and back set tools and so much more although their dimensions are slightly different than Mickey Thompsons tire site dimensions so idk whose correct, but still worth checking out 👍


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

*Tire sizes*


F60-14F70-14F78-14, F83-14195 R14225/60 R14215/70 R14205/80 R14G60-14G70-14G77-14, G78-14205 R14235/60 R14225/70 R14215/80 R14H60-14H70-14H78-14215 R14245/60 R14235/70 R14225/80 R14



F60-15F70-15F78-15195 R15225/60 R15215/70 R15205/80 R15G60-15G70-15G78-15205 R15235/60 R15225/70 R15215/80 R15H60-15H70-15H78-15215 R15245/60 R15235/70 R15225/80 R15


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'll share some tire info that I received from a popular tire manufacturer when I was trying to pick some rims and tires for a project. The neat thing about these pages from the *Tire and Rim Association* standard is that they list Maximum Growth dimensions for width and diameter. These pages give info on many of the 60, 70, 75 series tires for 14, 15, 16, 17, & 18 inch rims. They are not all inclusive as they only supplied the documents that surrounded my desired size ranges for my project, but they cover many of the sizes common for resto-mods.

Disclaimer: These pages are from a "standard" for all tire manufactures, but I found the dimensions to vary slightly from reality when comparing to the tires I had on hand and the tires I ended up purchasing. The growth dimensions (along with the others), however, are very close and much better than guessing prior to purchases. I used these pages, especially the growth numbers, to help determine tire clearances and transmission speedo gear estimates of an aired-up tire. Most easy info on the web does not account for a tire full of air.























ENJOY!


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Great information Gents.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

I have a 1965 GTO and hope to find some nice Rallye II wheels; hopefully, 15". It seems that 15x8 is too wide and tires that would fit properly would require fender mods so they don't rub. I am willing use some 1" or 2" spacers in the rear, as I want the car to have a proud stance, a slight degree of rake, and the tires/wheels to fill the wheel wells ... that said (and as mentioned), I don't want to do any body mods. If I find some nice 15x7 wheels, what are the largest tires I can apply with a 50 or 60 aspect ratio tire. For example, could I apply 255/60R15 rears and 225/60R15 fronts? Any thoughts or actual experiences (wheel tire sizes) with a '65 (unmodified fenders)? The desired look is attached (see pic). I would appreciate your insights ...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I've posted mine quite a bit here as people will attest, on my '65 I'm running American Racing VN501 wheels 15x7 and 15x8 with MT 215/70 and MT 275/60 drag radials. Using stock height UMI performance springs in the rear and 1" lowering UMI performance springs in front. I did trim some out of the rear wells because with a full tank and a big bump it rubbed but I don't think you'll have a problem with 255/60 . I wanted to keep the 28' tall tire to keep the rpms down as much as possible, it has the slightest rake up in the rear.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Not really an answer to your question, but a chance to show off my new set up. I repainted some 15 x 7 rally 2 rims and put a 215/65/15 tire on them. The 70's looked like too much tire and the 60's looked too low profile to me. But we all know about personal preference. I'm in the Kansas City area and have a couple sets of 15X7's I can part with if you are close by.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

67lemans said:


> Not really an answer to your question, but a chance to show off my new set up. I repainted some 15 x 7 rally 2 rims and put a 215/65/15 tire on them. The 70's looked like too much tire and the 60's looked too low profile to me. But we all know about personal preference. I'm in the Kansas City area and have a couple sets of 15X7's I can part with if you are close by.
> View attachment 154553


Great looking car. When I look at your car, I really miss my 67 LeMans. That is such a sleek look with the gills. I love the GTO too, but with the LeMans being the more rare sight these days, I've come to more fully appreciate the unique look.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you! I've completely gone though most of it except the paint, and I think I'm going to leave that as is for a while. I really like that I can park it somewhere in the public it and not worry about it.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow that brings back memories I owned one also same color mine had a black vinyl top. Really love the look of the Lemans. I have one fender left from it. Last seen in Huntsville Al sold it before I shipped out to Germany.


----------

